# Chase Durer



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Does anyone know any chase-durer suppliers in the UK as I am trying to buy a new/used one. Thanks for any help rec'd.

Alasdair


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Alasdair

I found this on the C-D website, that's all I can find.

Country: Great Britan

Authorized Retailer

TRANSAIR (UK) Pilot Shop

SHOREHAM AIRPORT

WEST SUSSEX BN43 5P

Tel: 01273 466000


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Welcome to the forum Alasdair
> 
> I found this on the C-D website, that's all I can find.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Should have said I tried them but lets just say found them difficult to get a hold of and then not too helpful when I did. Oh well - any more from anyone. New or used? No joy on auction sites at the minute.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Roy's well know rival sells them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having said that, they are quite common on the U.S. E-bay and very cheap compared to "Roy's rival" or the C.D web site. Even if you did get a customs bill







(I have bought two from the states and got charged Â£40 on the one, the other got in free







) it could still be cheaper than here.

Mike



Alas said:


> Thanks for that. Should have said I tried them but lets just say found them difficult to get a hold of and then not too helpful when I did. Oh well - any more from anyone. New or used? No joy on auction sites at the minute.


Just done a search of U.S. E-Bay and there are 121 of them to go at.

Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'd forgot neil sold them









Must admit I have been close to buying one off us ebay a couple of times, the qtz ones especially do seem to go quite cheaply considering the retail.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Reason I want one is I got one before brought back from the States but my wife talked me into giving it to my father in law for his birthday. 2 weeks later his house got burgled and he lost it. Ouch. I knew I should have kept it as I really like them,

I have my ebay settings permanently on UK only so did not see the US ones. Time to start searching.

You learn something new every day.

Cheers again

Alasdair

Mike - forgot to say my email is [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I went thru this myself recently...

The official C/D website listed a dealer in my home town (which I had never heard of...I've only lived here for 50+ years!)

When I made contact it was a small arty-crafty place specialising in bespoke handmade jewellery...the owner was as surprised as me, and siad that he had never had any dealings with C/D.

I do own a C/D and very good it is too,......but their website seems to be in fantasy land.

Roger


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Alas said:


> Does anyone know any chase-durer suppliers in the UK as I am trying to buy a new/used one. Thanks for any help rec'd.
> 
> Alasdair


 I was after a Chase Durer for a while and was frustrated that Chronomaster had the only UK agency and he had sold out of the model i wanted. However i found a very reliable website in Spain that do stock Chase Durer.I got the Black Hawk Mach3 i had wanted from there.It cost about Â£170 all in including VAT and Tracked delivery from spain! NO IMPORT DUTY as you would get if buying from the states! I will e-mail you the actual spanish company name and details.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

ANDI said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know any chase-durer suppliers in the UK as I am trying to buy a new/used one. Thanks for any help rec'd.
> ...


Thanks for that. Sounds good.

Alasdair


----------

